# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: قرار گرفتن یک div روی div دیگر

## hastiam

سلام 
چطوری میشه با کلیک کردن روی یک دکمه یک div روی div دیگه قرار بگیره بدون اینکه div زیری حرکت کنه.
مثل تقویم ها که یک دکمه کنارش هست وقتی روش کلیک می کنیم تقویم درست جلوی textbox باز میشه اما من به جای باز شدن تقویم میخوام یک div باز بشه که توش یک سری اطلاعات هست.
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## yones_safari

عزیزم برای قرار دادن عناصر رو هم از z-index در css استفاده میشه.کافیه شما هنگام کلیک(در رویداد دکمه) عنصری که میخوای بالا قرار بگیره کد زیر رو در css اش قرار بدی:
    position: relative;
    z-index: 1;
و برای عنصر زیرین باید کد زیر رو در css اش قرار بدی:
    position: relative;
    z-index: 0;
موفق باشی.

----------

